

Control your computer using sonar(built using computer speakers and mic) - sandaru1
http://lifehacker.com/5485643/sonar-power-manager-controls-your-computer-with-actual-sonar

======
_mattb
here's the direct link: <http://stevetarzia.com/sonar/download.php>

worked for my XP box and is highly neat. Kind of aggressive at the beginning,
as the maker said it would be. (my god, he's made a settlers board postscript
generator too!?)

